# Safari: trier les signets?



## nyar (1 Mai 2007)

bonjour,

impossible de dénicher l'option "trier par nom"

j'ai donc des centaines de signets complètement en désordre

j'ai consulté l'aide de safari, effectué une recherche sur ce forum, questionné d'autres forums: rien du tout.

qu'en dites vous?

nb: c'est principalement pour cette raison que je n'utilise pas safari (étant switcher assez récent, j'ai continué sur firefox mais l'intégration de safari dans mac os est meilleure bien sur)

a+ peut etre


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2007)

tu as Saft qui te permet de reorganiser tes onglets manuellement, c'est deja ca  mais Saft est payant


----------



## nyar (1 Mai 2007)

je te remercie du tuyau

alors si je comprends bien, *safari n'a pas d'option pour trier les signets, faut acheter un soft supplémentaire.  merci apple!*

je suis allé jeter un coup d'oeil sur Saft. les commentaires des utilisateurs ne sont pas tres favorables, saft fait crasher safari, problemes de securité, etc
de plus ca fait encore 12 euros de plus.

le grand avantage de safari est sa parfaite intégration ds mac os et tout ce qui suit (sync sur .Mac, etc).
son grand défaut est d'etre *incomplet*.
firefox est nettement supérieur et... gratuit.

si je me trompe, bien entendu, n'hesitez pas a me dire pourquoi.

a+


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Mai 2007)

On peut les d&#233;placer manuellement : on clique sur un nom et on le d&#233;place o&#249; on veut dans la liste.

Bon, d'accord, &#231;a fait du boulot. 

edit/En faisant "ctrl/clic" on peut m&#234;me changer le nom.


----------



## nyar (1 Mai 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> On peut les déplacer manuellement : on clique sur un nom et on le déplace où on veut dans la liste.
> 
> Bon, d'accord, ça fait du boulot.
> 
> edit/En faisant "ctrl/clic" on peut même changer le nom.



merci aussi

mais oui ca fait du boulot, j'en plus de 1500. (d'autre part, j'ai vu omniweb & camino, non merci, je m'en tiens a firefox).

de plus je dois convertir mon carnet d'adresses venu de windows (d'accord j'ai un soft qui fait ca automatiquement mais faut faire 5 clics pour chaque champ et y'a 2000 adresses à... plusieurs champs)
cela dit, je regrette pas du tout de passer a mac, faut rouler en mac pour se rendre compte a quel point windows est vraiment de la camelote!

*un paradoxe tout de même (ou une question naïve)*: l'OS de mac étant tellement supérieur, comment se fait-il que plus de 95% des plateformes de la planète soit en windows???


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Mai 2007)

Pourtant, Camino est presqu'un clone de Safari.

Et tu peux trier tes onglets par ordre alphabétique.


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2007)

ici avec la derniere build de saft, je n'ai aucun crash, absolument rien 
quand a trier les onglets par noms... je vois pas trop l'interet
mais peut etre ce sont les favoris a trier par nom? et ca, je ne vois pas trop l'interet non plus, sachant que je met tout mes signets dans le menu des signets, et qu'apres je retrie dans des dossiers...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> (...) quand a trier les onglets par noms... je vois pas trop l'interet (...)



&#199;a peut (pourquoi pas) &#234;tre utile pour certains pour mieux s'y retrouver.

Par exemple, MacGe c'est : "Le Forum Mac - MacGeneration - &#233;dit&#233; par vBulletin". On peut le remplacer par "MacGe" par exemple.

Apr&#232;s, c'est histoire de go&#251;t bien s&#251;r. 

edit/Pour Camino, j'ai oubli&#233; de dire que le tri &#233;tait automatique (avec surlignage et clic, quand m&#234;me  ).


----------



## nyar (1 Mai 2007)

oui bien sur c'est le tri des favoris (= signets = marque-pages = etc, etc) qui compte

vous m'avez presque convaincu de lancer *camino*

mais petite *question*: tu dis que c'est presque un clone de safari: cela veut-il dire que  *l'intégration de camino a os X est aussi performante que celle de Safari?*

je veux dire par exemple la sync avec .Mac ne reprend QUE (malheureusement) les favoris de safari. faut donc continuellement que j'aille importer mes nouveaux favoris de firefox dans safari. *la fameuse sync chère a .Mac perd pas mal de son interet*

attendant votre verdict, a+


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mai 2007)

As tu pen&#233; &#224; une solution simple?
celle ci:

tu ranges va firefox
et tu importes tes signets firefox dans Safari.

il y a divers methodes 

la plus simple etant de cr&#233;er un html des signets class&#233;s qui sera ensuite ouvert via Safari


tu as &#233;galement pas mal de logiciels permettant des synchros crois&#233;es et autres classements
(en g&#233;neral payants) comme bookit
ou bulldog ( qui alphabetise) 

sinon j'avais vu, sans les retenir,  des petits logiciels d&#233;di&#233;s au rangement alphab&#233;tique dans Safari


----------



## nyar (2 Mai 2007)

merci pascal,

oui bien sur, j'y ai pensé mais si j'ai mis un post a ce sujet c'est justement pour éviter cette manipulation

quant a bookit & bulldog, je ne les connais pas. je vais les essayer si je les trouve.

a+


----------



## omac (7 Juillet 2007)

a quand un logiciel de tri sérieux pour nos url/signets/bookmark/favoris qui soit multi navigateur et qui permette d'attribuer une note/couleur/étoile à chaque lien ?

J'ai trouvé :
url manager
Bookit
iLink
de-li-ci-ous (via le web)

mais aucun ne permet d'attribuer une note ou couleur pour s'y retrouver dans les centaines de liens qui s'accumulent avec le temps...

juillet 2007 et toujours rien, je n'arrive pas a croire qu'un tel logiciel n'aurait pas un gros succès dans le monde mac (et pc sauf su ça existe déjà) et un pro des soft devrait pas avoir trop de mal a créer ça... 

merci de vos solutions ou de vos remarques si je suis passé à coté d'un soft ou de fonctions d'un des logiciels cités plus haut


----------



## DeniX (7 Juillet 2007)

Safari/ Afficher tous les signets
Glisser sur le Bureau le ou les dossiers de signets et trier le contenu avec les options de présentation du Finder : _Ranger par Nom_ 
Glisser le ou les dossiers ré-organisés dans la fenêtre des signets de Safari après avoir supprimé les anciens.


----------



## DeniX (10 Juillet 2007)

On peut aussi s'intéresser à *SafariStand* qui ajoute des fonctions à Safari : 
-Sidebar (thumbnail tab)
-'Stand Bar' (Bookmark, History, Side Bar compatible, Simple RSS Reader)
-'Quick Search'
-'Stand Serach' - supports Spotlight
-'Action Menu'
-'Restore Last Workspace'
-'Site Alteration'
-'intelligent Plug-in blocking
-'original bookmark property (color label, category, comment, rate)
-'syntax coloring in viewed source
-'open "_blank" Link in New Tab
...and many more


----------

